# Thick viscous beer in fermenter



## flocculated (27/1/18)

So I’ve brewed a pale ale and now that it has fermented it seems a little thick. Maybe the consistency of concentrated cordial or a milkshake. I hit all the gravities as expected, and the flavour seems about right (other than having a thick mouthfeel).

The recipe was 80% pils, 10% wheat, 10% rolled oats. I’m wondering if the oats thickened it up more than usual. It reminds me a little of the milk that’s left over in the bottom of a bowl of porridge. I’ve found a little info on beta-glucans, suggesting this as something useful for thickening up a stout, but not sure about my refreshing summer ale.

I did have a little trouble with the lag time on the yeast - it was maybe four days before it really started going.

Anyone had, or heard of a similar issue? Any suggestions about what I should do? I could just keg it as is and hope that carbed up it will taste fine.


----------



## schtev (27/1/18)

Honestly I reckon that sounds pretty good. Thick and juicy milkshake IPAs and pale ales are on fashion right now! Keg it and report back how it goes.


----------



## droid (27/1/18)

what were your gravity numbers?


----------



## flocculated (27/1/18)

droid said:


> what were your gravity numbers?



Mine:
OG: 1.052
FG: 1.011

Recipe:
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.009

I was a little high on the OG after not sparging the full amount (I was worried my pot wouldn’t manage the boil at the full volume) and I thought I’d just stick with the higher OG.

I diluted a sample down to 1.009, but it was still a little thick.

I’m not sure what effect carbonation will have on the viscosity/mouthfeel. I could dilute the full batch to 1.009 before kegging.


----------



## thumbsucker (27/1/18)

It sounds like your beer has Pediococcus leading to what is termed ropiness. ""Ropy" or "sick" beer is more viscous and, in extreme circumstances, can form strands. Sickness effects mostly the mouthfeel and appearance of beer, and may have no influence on the flavor." http://www.milkthefunk.com/wiki/Pediococcus


----------



## MHB (27/1/18)

Pedio usually takes a lot longer to show up. More likely it's down to Glucans from the unmalted Oats and possibly the wheat.
Need more information on your mash temperatures/times, OG/FG... all the usual stuff people ask for when others want advice.
Mark


----------



## flocculated (27/1/18)

MHB said:


> Pedio usually takes a lot longer to show up. More likely it's down to Glucans from the unmalted Oats and possibly the wheat.
> Need more information on your mash temperatures/times, OG/FG... all the usual stuff people ask for when others want advice.
> Mark



Thanks Mark, I'm not seeing or tasting anything else weird - just the viscosity. It is kind of "strandy/ropy" (haven't heard those terms before).

4.5kg Pils
0.6kg Rolled wheat
0.6kg rolled oats
5g Magnum @60
26g Galaxy @10
30g Galaxy dry hopped

Mashed at 68°C for 90 mins (BIAB) (no other rests/steps)
Boiled for 90 mins
OG: 1.051 (recipe was for 1.044; I held back some sparge water, and never added it later)
Cubed for 3 days
Pitched at 18°C with some Wyeast 1275 - the packet was a little old and didn't swell up heaps (but it was late - and I was tired...)
Slow ferment initially
After 2 weeks, increased temp to 22°C (thinking it might help the ferment) - it has sat on FG:1.011 for a while now
Cold crashed to 2°C, where its been for the last 2 days
It is fairly cloudy still
Let me know if any other info would be useful. Many thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## MHB (27/1/18)

Well your apparent attenuation is high enough (~78%) pretty much top end for the yeast. Sort of indicates no real problems with the wort composition.
Sounding more and more like it might be an infection - there are lots of benign ones out there, just have to see what happens over the next couple of weeks.
If it tasted OK suck it down fast, get some mates around, clean and sanitise the hell out of everything and have another go.
Mark

PS - unmalted adjunct is there to make the beer cloudy and to give that slick pallate fullness, its really just the ropyness that is a concern.
M


----------



## flocculated (27/1/18)

MHB said:


> Well your apparent attenuation is high enough (~78%) pretty much top end for the yeast. Sort of indicates no real problems with the wort composition.
> Sounding more and more like it might be an infection - there are lots of benign ones out there, just have to see what happens over the next couple of weeks.
> If it tasted OK suck it down fast, get some mates around, clean and sanitise the hell out of everything and have another go.
> Mark
> ...



Cheers Mark, I'll carb it up and give it a taste!

PS - The tap on my old Coopers fermenter could be the culprit. I don't think it's possible to clean it properly. Might look at replacing the fermenter.


----------



## flocculated (27/1/18)

thumbsucker said:


> It sounds like your beer has Pediococcus leading to what is termed ropiness. ""Ropy" or "sick" beer is more viscous and, in extreme circumstances, can form strands. Sickness effects mostly the mouthfeel and appearance of beer, and may have no influence on the flavor." http://www.milkthefunk.com/wiki/Pediococcus



Thanks Thumbsucker! That's a great read. I haven't looked into sours before - maybe it's in my future...


----------



## goatchop41 (28/1/18)

I wouldn't have thought that 10% oats could have anything close to that effect. I wouldn't be looking at them as the culprit


----------



## MHB (28/1/18)

Probably not, but 10% Flaked Oat and 10% Flaked Wheat, 20% flake is going to have an effect on the body of the beer (sort of why we use flake).
If you do an isothermal mash (no Glucanase rest) any effect from flaked adjunct is going to be maximised and should give the beer a very full body. Its the ropiness that would have me worried, there are some very odd bugs out there, have seen a brew that set like a 23L bucket of jelly.
Mark


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/1/18)

flocculated said:


> Cheers Mark, I'll carb it up and give it a taste!
> 
> PS - The tap on my old Coopers fermenter could be the culprit. I don't think it's possible to clean it properly. Might look at replacing the fermenter.



The taps do come apart which is easy to do, I take mine apart every beer and clean/sanitizer it before the next beer. Or you could just buy a new tap, they are like $3 bucks at Bunnings, you won't need a new fermenter if the tap is the culprit.


----------



## flocculated (28/1/18)

For interest's sake, here's a quick clip of the brew.


----------



## flocculated (28/1/18)

Dan Pratt said:


> The taps do come apart which is easy to do, I take mine apart every beer and clean/sanitizer it before the next beer. Or you could just buy a new tap, they are like $3 bucks at Bunnings, you won't need a new fermenter if the tap is the culprit.



Good point Dan. Will look at replacing the tap. Not sure if a Bunnings one will fit.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/1/18)

Can you pour the beer into a glass and get a photo?


----------



## flocculated (28/1/18)

Dan Pratt said:


> Can you pour the beer into a glass and get a photo?



Sure - might be later tonight though. Are you looking for anything in particular? Did you see the gif I posted above?


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/1/18)

I couldnt really tell from that gif.


----------



## warra48 (28/1/18)

I dismantle the fermenter tap each brew.
Just turn it half open, and use a piece of dowel inside it, sharp tap against the brick wall, and it will come apart.
Clean, sanitise, and reassemble.
No problem.
And they're cheap at bunnings, they do fit, I use them.


----------



## flocculated (28/1/18)

Dan Pratt said:


> I couldnt really tell from that gif.



Try this for now...

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/WeeSnoopyAfricanwilddog


----------



## MHB (28/1/18)

The old Coopers bucket had a very different tap - not available at Bunnings AFAIK
You can did-assemble them, just punch the ret part up, but they crack across the front face in fairly short order.
Mark


----------



## Simon Hall (4/2/18)

I stopped using oats in my beers because of the viscous feel they added. If I'm honest it always seemed like more of a visual thing than a mouthfeel issue but people say you 'eat with your eyes' and the slightly gloopy look pit me off the beer even if they tasted fine.

Now I just use wheat malt, which i find gives a softer mouthfeel without the viscous oiliness that oats leave.


----------

